# where in Darwin



## wanda2404 (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,I'm new to this site and wonder if anyone has any ideas on the best area to live in Darwin????
I have 3 kids age 9,7 and 1,so I'll be needing good schools,clubs etc and nice area.
Any info,gratefully received,please...


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

wanda2404 said:


> Hi everyone,I'm new to this site and wonder if anyone has any ideas on the best area to live in Darwin???? I have 3 kids age 9,7 and 1,so I'll be needing good schools,clubs etc and nice area. Any info,gratefully received,please...


Anywhere in Darwin is within walking distance so don't worry.


----------



## wanda2404 (May 10, 2015)

Good to hear,thanks


----------

